# macbook hard drive



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

hi guys

i have got a 100gb hard drive in my macbook at the mo and am looking to upgrade to the biggest i can find i think you can get a 200gb do you guys know where i can get this drive as i am finding it hard to find it online.

also if there is a bigger hard drive for the macbook please let me know.

thanks
Proxy


----------

